# (OK) Swamp Donkey Retrievers Stud Dog



## Swamp_Donkey11 (Dec 6, 2011)

FC-AFC Wood Rivers Franchise (Shaq) X Buckshots Pure Pleasure MH=
Swamp Donkey's Bullet Proof
Qualified Junior Hunter at 9 months and is working on Master Hunter Currently.
Stud Fee for Swamp Donkey's Bullet Proof is $500.00
His Pedigree is second to none and has blood lines including;
Shaq, Chena River Wild Lady, Maxx's Suprise, Honest Abe, Ebonstar Lean Mac both sides, Candlewoods Tanks a lot both sides, and many more beyond that.

full pedigree can be sent by email per request
405.833.5662


----------

